# Evic VTC Mini Silicon Sleeve



## RawRam_cpt (14/12/15)

As above... Anybody have these?

Cheers!  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (14/12/15)

I got mine from atomix vapes


----------



## vaporize.co.za (14/12/15)

we have a view colors in stock

http://vaporize.co.za/?s=eVic+VTC+Mini+75W&post_type=product


----------



## RawRam_cpt (15/12/15)

Awesome. Thanks guys! Order placed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

